# Adopting barn cats



## DustyBoot (Mar 8, 2018)

Not sure if I'm looking for advice, or just to document this process for posterity. Guess I'll take it either way! We're seeing significant evidence of mice, so getting barn cats has jumped from "yeah, we should look into that" to "can we pick some up tomorrow?" status. Last time I lived in the country, the house came with a barn cat and we had a couple more show up over the time we lived there. So I know they can be incredibly helpful, but finding one is new to me. 

Definitely want adult, outdoor-savvy cats, and we want them spayed or neutered because the last thing we need is a cat colony. The local animal shelter takes in feral cats and adopts them out as barn cats after taking care of basic medical needs, spay/neuter, and vaccinations. Free. I'd prefer friendly cats, but maybe they'll get used to us with time. The shelter recommends keeping the cats contained for the first two to four weeks while they acclimate. I've got a giant dog crate I'm setting up in the shed where we keep feed, tools, and other stuff, so that's the plan. Once we're ready to let them loose, I'm thinking we'll install a cat door up on the wall of the shed with a "front porch" platform in front of it. The theory is that the cats can jump to the platform and get in, but it will be harder for other critters to access. Seems worth a shot, at least.

We have coyotes and bobcats and other critters around here, but my hope is that the LGDs create enough of a safety zone around at least the central area of the property that the cats will be ok -- plus there are lots of places to hide, and they'll have access to the shed. The LGDs are supposed to be cat-friendly, so that shouldn't be an issue. 

It's interesting to see ecosystems at work. We wanted the coyotes and bobcats and other small predators out, so we brought in our "larger predators" -- the dogs -- and it seems to have worked. We see the coyotes and bobcats around the perimeter of the property, but we haven't lost anything while the dogs have been around. Those dogs are worth their weight in gold, and I've been glad to solve the predation issue without any trapping or killing. We've just carved out our own little niche, and the wildlife can carry on around us without major disruption. But, getting rid of the coyotes and their ilk gives the small pests free reign. Mice, squirrels, rabbits -- we're seeing more and more of those. Time to replace the small predators with some of our own too.


----------



## DustyBoot (Mar 8, 2018)

Well, we went to the shelter today. They have three barn cats for adoption and two were in surgery today, so we have to go back tomorrow. They won't hold them so there's always a chance someone else will show up and take them first. If that happens, well, there are always more feral cats out there so I doubt we'll be waiting too long. Ready to start waging war on these mice!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2018)

An old English lady once told me how to move cats. When you get them home, butter their paws. They immediately go through their entire grooming routine and relax and are “home”. Really, it works!


----------



## DustyBoot (Mar 8, 2018)

I've heard that one but never tried it! If these guys aren't too feral I'll give it a try, but if I'm going to get my arms shredded trying we'll just go the old-fashioned route with confinement for a few weeks. Or if they're tamer after the initial confinement period, maybe I'll try butter then.

I have the crate set up with a litter box, water, food bowls, a small cat tower, and a cardboard box with a hole in it and some hay inside (somewhere to hide). That crate is enormous. My 5-year-old can stand up in it. After the cats are done with it, I figure it'll be good for transporting goats. Or if we have sick or injured crittter we need to confine or keep in the house. I plan to spend time with them while they're in confinement, talk to them, see if they'll get at least a little friendlier. They don't need to be lap cats, but it sure would be good if we can get to the point where we don't have to trap them if we need to handle them.


----------



## RoahT (Mar 8, 2018)

My parents once had a barn cat when I was growing up that ran away and when we went to visit some folks that used to be our neighbors months later there he was! He had quickly turned from the friendly barn cat he was with us to a spoiled mean house cat. Well, when the old neighbors had to move to assisted living we got him back! Like 10 years later! He was such a mean old cat at that point that my dad had to use welding gloves to handle him, and us kids were terrified of him. After a few months though he was such a sweet cat and was great with kids. We were all so sad when he died! My dad's gentle, but in-charge-I'm-the-boss, handling worked wonders on him!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 8, 2018)

We had barn cats and yah, they bred and had kittens. Didn't see mice or rats. Coyotes and dogs may have gotten some occasionally, but they "replaced" the missing. We fed them, but tried not to feed enough that they quit hunting. I think it would be impossible to keep feral cats in a crate more than a few days. If they could acclimate to the shed or barn, they would hang around I would think. Be interesting to see how things go for you.


----------



## DustyBoot (Mar 8, 2018)

I had some friends growing up who didn't have their cats altered. They had dozens of cats around their house, and a few generations in the kittens were all deformed or had weird health issues and didn't live long. It wasn't pretty and not something I want to chance replicating. I think two cats should be enough, but if we need more we'll go back to the shelter. 

We'll see how the crate works. It's seriously huge. I'm thinking they stay in there for a while, then we give them the run of the shed for a while, then we install the cat door. Hopefully by then they'll be inclined to stick around between the rodents and the kibble.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 8, 2018)

Sounds like a plan. I told my wife that when we get our own place/farm, I want some barn cats for the same reasons. Made me think abt spayed and neutered cats for sure!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 8, 2018)

I have pen trained many stray cats. After a month of feeding them, they never wanted to go anywhere else.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 8, 2018)

I have plenty to spare!


----------



## mystang89 (Mar 9, 2018)

Before I moved to the country I couldn't stand cart. They're stand-offish, don't play, are loners and completely useless. Definitely not man's best friend! Or so I thought. I moved to the country which had 2 barn cats. Once I saw the amount of mice and rats and birds and snakes they caught, they started talking up there as a definite necessity! Don't know what I would do without my Kitty-kitty and Cat-cat now.


----------



## DustyBoot (Mar 10, 2018)

We brought home two cats yesterday and have installed them in their acclimation pen. Both males, grey/brown tabbies. This morning one of them let us lay eyes on him, so that's something. 

I don't love cats as pets, although I have two of them. I do like some cats on an individual basis. Good barn cats, though, are worth their weight in gold as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 10, 2018)

They will get used to you when they find out you won't hurt them and you are where their food comes from.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 21, 2018)

Just curious, how have things been going with the cats?


----------



## DustyBoot (Apr 21, 2018)

Well, we got two and set them up in the crate. After a week or two, one managed to squeeze out and disappeared. I've seen him once or twice since, so I'm hopeful he's sticking around. Unfortunately the other cat ("Barney" -- I'm running low on creative names!) is still living in the crate because the cat door has yet to be installed in the shed. Hopefully that's happening tomorrow. On the bright side, I haven't noticed any evidence of mice getting at the feed since the cats were first installed! Barney seems to accept my existence, but hasn't shown any overtures of friendliness. He doesn't bolt for cover instantly, but definitely not coming to the door for attention either.


----------



## mystang89 (Apr 21, 2018)

DustyBoot said:


> Well, we got two and set them up in the crate. After a week or two, one managed to squeeze out and disappeared. I've seen him once or twice since, so I'm hopeful he's sticking around. Unfortunately the other cat ("Barney" -- I'm running low on creative names!) is still living in the crate because the cat door has yet to be installed in the shed. Hopefully that's happening tomorrow. On the bright side, I haven't noticed any evidence of mice getting at the feed since the cats were first installed! Barney seems to accept my existence, but hasn't shown any overtures of friendliness. He doesn't bolt for cover instantly, but definitely not coming to the door for attention either.


I was at a friends house today talking about cats.  They told me that he had been given a cat by someone he knew but the cat up and disappeared.  A year and a half later when he was out BBQing the cat came back asking for food.  He fed it and the cat hadn't left since.  Bring out the BBQ!


----------



## bethh (Mar 11, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but how have things faired with your barn cat/s?   We are seriously planning to get a couple as I can‘t stand the rodents.  I‘m concerned about how my LGDs will be with cats and if the cats will bother my chickens.  I‘m concerned that I’m adding a necessary link in my little circle of life.   I’d love some advice.


----------



## mystang89 (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't know about any other person but my LGD and cat love each other. None of my cats, even the new one, ever attached my chickens either, even when they were chicks. Just me though.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 13, 2020)

DustyBoot said:


> Not sure if I'm looking for advice, or just to document this process for posterity. Guess I'll take it either way! We're seeing significant evidence of mice, so getting barn cats has jumped from "yeah, we should look into that" to "can we pick some up tomorrow?" status. Last time I lived in the country, the house came with a barn cat and we had a couple more show up over the time we lived there. So I know they can be incredibly helpful, but finding one is new to me.
> 
> Definitely want adult, outdoor-savvy cats, and we want them spayed or neutered because the last thing we need is a cat colony. The local animal shelter takes in feral cats and adopts them out as barn cats after taking care of basic medical needs, spay/neuter, and vaccinations. Free. I'd prefer friendly cats, but maybe they'll get used to us with time. The shelter recommends keeping the cats contained for the first two to four weeks while they acclimate. I've got a giant dog crate I'm setting up in the shed where we keep feed, tools, and other stuff, so that's the plan. Once we're ready to let them loose, I'm thinking we'll install a cat door up on the wall of the shed with a "front porch" platform in front of it. The theory is that the cats can jump to the platform and get in, but it will be harder for other critters to access. Seems worth a shot, at least.
> 
> ...


They said that these felines are often not capable of being house pets and often the only choice is to euthanize. Try me. I can take care of them


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 18, 2020)

DustyBoot said:


> Not sure if I'm looking for advice, or just to document this process for posterity. Guess I'll take it either way! We're seeing significant evidence of mice, so getting barn cats has jumped from "yeah, we should look into that" to "can we pick some up tomorrow?" status. Last time I lived in the country, the house came with a barn cat and we had a couple more show up over the time we lived there. So I know they can be incredibly helpful, but finding one is new to me.
> 
> Definitely want adult, outdoor-savvy cats, and we want them spayed or neutered because the last thing we need is a cat colony. The local animal shelter takes in feral cats and adopts them out as barn cats after taking care of basic medical needs, spay/neuter, and vaccinations. Free. I'd prefer friendly cats, but maybe they'll get used to us with time. The shelter recommends keeping the cats contained for the first two to four weeks while they acclimate. I've got a giant dog crate I'm setting up in the shed where we keep feed, tools, and other stuff, so that's the plan. Once we're ready to let them loose, I'm thinking we'll install a cat door up on the wall of the shed with a "front porch" platform in front of it. The theory is that the cats can jump to the platform and get in, but it will be harder for other critters to access. Seems worth a shot, at least.
> 
> ...


Bard cats are so naughty, I would rather stick to dogs. at least they are easy to train.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 20, 2020)

DustyBoot said:


> Not sure if I'm looking for advice, or just to document this process for posterity. Guess I'll take it either way! We're seeing significant evidence of mice, so getting barn cats has jumped from "yeah, we should look into that" to "can we pick some up tomorrow?" status. Last time I lived in the country, the house came with a barn cat and we had a couple more show up over the time we lived there. So I know they can be incredibly helpful, but finding one is new to me.
> 
> Definitely want adult, outdoor-savvy cats, and we want them spayed or neutered because the last thing we need is a cat colony. The local animal shelter takes in feral cats and adopts them out as barn cats after taking care of basic medical needs, spay/neuter, and vaccinations. Free. I'd prefer friendly cats, but maybe they'll get used to us with time. The shelter recommends keeping the cats contained for the first two to four weeks while they acclimate. I've got a giant dog crate I'm setting up in the shed where we keep feed, tools, and other stuff, so that's the plan. Once we're ready to let them loose, I'm thinking we'll install a cat door up on the wall of the shed with a "front porch" platform in front of it. The theory is that the cats can jump to the platform and get in, but it will be harder for other critters to access. Seems worth a shot, at least.
> 
> ...


Here in the Philippines, we don't adopt cats. They will enter your home willingly. As a matter of fact. if cats here are tigers, Were all dead by now.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 24, 2020)

DustyBoot said:


> Not sure if I'm looking for advice, or just to document this process for posterity. Guess I'll take it either way! We're seeing significant evidence of mice, so getting barn cats has jumped from "yeah, we should look into that" to "can we pick some up tomorrow?" status. Last time I lived in the country, the house came with a barn cat and we had a couple more show up over the time we lived there. So I know they can be incredibly helpful, but finding one is new to me.
> 
> Definitely want adult, outdoor-savvy cats, and we want them spayed or neutered because the last thing we need is a cat colony. The local animal shelter takes in feral cats and adopts them out as barn cats after taking care of basic medical needs, spay/neuter, and vaccinations. Free. I'd prefer friendly cats, but maybe they'll get used to us with time. The shelter recommends keeping the cats contained for the first two to four weeks while they acclimate. I've got a giant dog crate I'm setting up in the shed where we keep feed, tools, and other stuff, so that's the plan. Once we're ready to let them loose, I'm thinking we'll install a cat door up on the wall of the shed with a "front porch" platform in front of it. The theory is that the cats can jump to the platform and get in, but it will be harder for other critters to access. Seems worth a shot, at least.
> 
> ...


They would kill the chicks, but not the full-grown birds. You may want to consider having 2 barn cats and not just one. They're going to be happy to have a mate, so they can team up on bigger rodents.


----------



## isra (Mar 24, 2020)

Ooh! I’m so glad this thread popped up. 

You think barn cats will affect my other cats or vice versa? I have two indoor cats (they sometimes go out on the deck or on a harness/leash with us in the yard. Both fixed males.

I JUST emailed our local shelter about “working cats” because I have a vole issue in my yard. I have recently started putting repellent in the holes/tunnels (no poisons or traps - I can’t handle glue traps as a concept or killing ALL these things just because they’re ruining my yard) (plus- what on earth do you do with all the carcasses 😳?)  

I heard an owl the other night for the first time in the back. So maybe some nocturnal birds of prey are on their way. 

Ive learned in the last 8 months of living here that my new backyard is half an episodes worth of Planet Earth.  

Or if you know anything about voles, I’m all ears.


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 25, 2020)

isra said:


> You think barn cats will affect my other cats or vice versa? I


It totally depends on the cats. 
last summer we moved to an acreage that had 2 resident feral cats and brought  my own pets with me.

Nixie-feral female (had kittens that didn’t make it)
Kelpie-feral we think is male 
Tom cat- local intact male that visits every few months
Felix- fixed male indoor/outdoor pet
Dusty-Indoor only fixed female pet 
Tiger lily- garage kitten intact female pet who we dreamed would be a friendly mouser

Okay so now you have all the characters I’ll give you the rundown:

Felix is allowed out but Dusty is not. Tiger is not allowed in but due to her being a kitten and me not wanting her to get eaten by owls has lived 95% in the garage.

Felix loves Nixie and they get along great.

Kelpie on the other hand has chosen to make himself scarce and in the very rare occasion we see him doesn’t like Felix.

The Tom has taken a few chunks out of Felix but I think that because Felix is fixed he’s not a threat enough to bother trying to kill.

nobody likes tiger lily except Dusty, they all just ignore her or avoid her and if she gets up in their business they yell at her.

so basically long story short if they’re fixed probably no big drama but you might find some choose to move on if they don’t like their new neighbours.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 27, 2020)

DustyBoot said:


> Not sure if I'm looking for advice, or just to document this process for posterity. Guess I'll take it either way! We're seeing significant evidence of mice, so getting barn cats has jumped from "yeah, we should look into that" to "can we pick some up tomorrow?" status. Last time I lived in the country, the house came with a barn cat and we had a couple more show up over the time we lived there. So I know they can be incredibly helpful, but finding one is new to me.
> 
> Definitely want adult, outdoor-savvy cats, and we want them spayed or neutered because the last thing we need is a cat colony. The local animal shelter takes in feral cats and adopts them out as barn cats after taking care of basic medical needs, spay/neuter, and vaccinations. Free. I'd prefer friendly cats, but maybe they'll get used to us with time. The shelter recommends keeping the cats contained for the first two to four weeks while they acclimate. I've got a giant dog crate I'm setting up in the shed where we keep feed, tools, and other stuff, so that's the plan. Once we're ready to let them loose, I'm thinking we'll install a cat door up on the wall of the shed with a "front porch" platform in front of it. The theory is that the cats can jump to the platform and get in, but it will be harder for other critters to access. Seems worth a shot, at least.
> 
> ...


If you want to live a long happy life with the barn cats, take care of it as well as you would an indoor kitty. ... While you may expect the barn cat to be hungry enough to do a job of catching potentially dangerous mice, they do need to be fed a diet that will keep them safe and strong.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 30, 2020)

DustyBoot said:


> Not sure if I'm looking for advice, or just to document this process for posterity. Guess I'll take it either way! We're seeing significant evidence of mice, so getting barn cats has jumped from "yeah, we should look into that" to "can we pick some up tomorrow?" status. Last time I lived in the country, the house came with a barn cat and we had a couple more show up over the time we lived there. So I know they can be incredibly helpful, but finding one is new to me.
> 
> Definitely want adult, outdoor-savvy cats, and we want them spayed or neutered because the last thing we need is a cat colony. The local animal shelter takes in feral cats and adopts them out as barn cats after taking care of basic medical needs, spay/neuter, and vaccinations. Free. I'd prefer friendly cats, but maybe they'll get used to us with time. The shelter recommends keeping the cats contained for the first two to four weeks while they acclimate. I've got a giant dog crate I'm setting up in the shed where we keep feed, tools, and other stuff, so that's the plan. Once we're ready to let them loose, I'm thinking we'll install a cat door up on the wall of the shed with a "front porch" platform in front of it. The theory is that the cats can jump to the platform and get in, but it will be harder for other critters to access. Seems worth a shot, at least.
> 
> ...


Such cats prefer limited contact or no human touch and are not adapted or indoor pets. They do, however, thrive as working cats, and will gladly make a bargain to protect your property against rodents and pests at the small price of food, water, and a dry place to sleep and shelter from the weather.


----------



## isra (Mar 30, 2020)

Miss mouse said:


> It totally depends on the cats.
> last summer we moved to an acreage that had 2 resident feral cats and brought  my own pets with me.
> 
> Nixie-feral female (had kittens that didn’t make it)
> ...



Lol 

Sounds like a feline soap o-purr-a


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 31, 2020)

DustyBoot said:


> Well, we went to the shelter today. They have three barn cats for adoption and two were in surgery today, so we have to go back tomorrow. They won't hold them so there's always a chance someone else will show up and take them first. If that happens, well, there are always more feral cats out there so I doubt we'll be waiting too long. Ready to start waging war on these mice!


I hope we have a shelter for cats here in the Philippines. Cats here are just being neglected.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 2, 2020)

DustyBoot said:


> Not sure if I'm looking for advice, or just to document this process for posterity. Guess I'll take it either way! We're seeing significant evidence of mice, so getting barn cats has jumped from "yeah, we should look into that" to "can we pick some up tomorrow?" status. Last time I lived in the country, the house came with a barn cat and we had a couple more show up over the time we lived there. So I know they can be incredibly helpful, but finding one is new to me.
> 
> Definitely want adult, outdoor-savvy cats, and we want them spayed or neutered because the last thing we need is a cat colony. The local animal shelter takes in feral cats and adopts them out as barn cats after taking care of basic medical needs, spay/neuter, and vaccinations. Free. I'd prefer friendly cats, but maybe they'll get used to us with time. The shelter recommends keeping the cats contained for the first two to four weeks while they acclimate. I've got a giant dog crate I'm setting up in the shed where we keep feed, tools, and other stuff, so that's the plan. Once we're ready to let them loose, I'm thinking we'll install a cat door up on the wall of the shed with a "front porch" platform in front of it. The theory is that the cats can jump to the platform and get in, but it will be harder for other critters to access. Seems worth a shot, at least.
> 
> ...


Natural cats are not only predators but rivals too. Regional wild animals, such as foxes, skunks, raccoons, opossums, weasels, coyotes, bobcats, hawks, and owls, depend on the protection of native prey populations. ... My cat is fed well, and is not stalking animals.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

DustyBoot said:


> Not sure if I'm looking for advice, or just to document this process for posterity. Guess I'll take it either way! We're seeing significant evidence of mice, so getting barn cats has jumped from "yeah, we should look into that" to "can we pick some up tomorrow?" status. Last time I lived in the country, the house came with a barn cat and we had a couple more show up over the time we lived there. So I know they can be incredibly helpful, but finding one is new to me.
> 
> Definitely want adult, outdoor-savvy cats, and we want them spayed or neutered because the last thing we need is a cat colony. The local animal shelter takes in feral cats and adopts them out as barn cats after taking care of basic medical needs, spay/neuter, and vaccinations. Free. I'd prefer friendly cats, but maybe they'll get used to us with time. The shelter recommends keeping the cats contained for the first two to four weeks while they acclimate. I've got a giant dog crate I'm setting up in the shed where we keep feed, tools, and other stuff, so that's the plan. Once we're ready to let them loose, I'm thinking we'll install a cat door up on the wall of the shed with a "front porch" platform in front of it. The theory is that the cats can jump to the platform and get in, but it will be harder for other critters to access. Seems worth a shot, at least.
> 
> ...


Place the cat in a large cage or kennel inside the building they can call home, Clean the litter box and offer fresh food and water every day, After 2-3 weeks, you can open the cage door, after two more weeks, the cats will be happy in their new home and the cage and supplies can be removed.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Apr 17, 2020)

DustyBoot said:


> Not sure if I'm looking for advice, or just to document this process for posterity. Guess I'll take it either way! We're seeing significant evidence of mice, so getting barn cats has jumped from "yeah, we should look into that" to "can we pick some up tomorrow?" status. Last time I lived in the country, the house came with a barn cat and we had a couple more show up over the time we lived there. So I know they can be incredibly helpful, but finding one is new to me.
> 
> Definitely want adult, outdoor-savvy cats, and we want them spayed or neutered because the last thing we need is a cat colony. The local animal shelter takes in feral cats and adopts them out as barn cats after taking care of basic medical needs, spay/neuter, and vaccinations. Free. I'd prefer friendly cats, but maybe they'll get used to us with time. The shelter recommends keeping the cats contained for the first two to four weeks while they acclimate. I've got a giant dog crate I'm setting up in the shed where we keep feed, tools, and other stuff, so that's the plan. Once we're ready to let them loose, I'm thinking we'll install a cat door up on the wall of the shed with a "front porch" platform in front of it. The theory is that the cats can jump to the platform and get in, but it will be harder for other critters to access. Seems worth a shot, at least.
> 
> ...


Don't let a new foster cat run your house right away. Provide a warm bed, a bowl of fresh water, and a clean pan of litter at all times.
At first, approach your foster cat gently, carefully, and in a non-threatening way. Don't let a cat go without feeding for more than a day.


----------

